# PCL XL Error on HP Printers - enterprise network



## agnelis (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a technician for a medium size company and we have roughly 35 HP printers of different models in the building. 

A few months ago we started getting this type of error message :

*PCL XL error

Subsystem: KERNEL
Error: IllegalOperatorSequence
Operator: Endchar
Position: 7779*

The message change from time to time but its always a PCL XL error. It can happen when you try to print multiple copies of a document, printing an attachement from Outlook, printing PDF's, etc. Its repeatable if you try the same thing 2 times it will do it for both.

Like i said we have arround 35 printers, all HP, mostly Laserjets 4350s, but some 2430 too. They all have this problem. From multiple users, multiple computers and multiple printers so it most likely server side/driver.

We have a Windows Server 2003 English that is the print server. All users have the printers installed as \\SERVERNAME\PRINTERNAME on their individual profiles. We have aroun 250 employes. The users have Windows XP service Pack 2, French.

I've tried almost anything imaginable, I've updated the drivers (last from May 9th) but the problem still happens. I've looked on the internet about the problem and most just say : connect the printer locally, try another software to print the documents, or basically things impossible in a company with 250 computers and 35 printers... 


I'm desperate, i can't believe we're the only company with this type of setup that have this problem...

Thanks,


----------



## agnelis (Jun 4, 2008)

No one has this problem and/or has been able to solve it?


----------



## maills (Aug 19, 2008)

We had exactly the same problem on HP 4250, any cllue of what happened as we did not made any change on print server or stuff like that. It's quiet anoying to not finding any solution or mate who had this before ...


----------



## Louis.Stanly (Aug 21, 2008)

I have solved these issue, you can either change the graphic mode to raster or GL/2 or you can use PS 3 driver, or Universal driver.


----------



## mary1917 (Jan 28, 2010)

When I sent something to print, all that would print was "PCL XL error" and I had not made any changes to my computer or printer. I turned off the printer, unplugged it from the wall for 30 seconds, plugged it back in, turned on the printer, and voila, problem solved. Figured I'd try this since this is what I'm told when the cable goes out or the internet is down and miraculously it worked and saved me alot of frustration. Good luck everyone.


----------

